# CeBIT - New ebook reader products announced



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

CeBIT was just held in Hanover Germany last week. It stands for: "Centrum für Büro und Informationstechnik" (Center for Office and Information Technology)

More e readers were discussed and announced. There is one summary from pcworld:

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/190658/cebit_asus_joins_the_ereader_party.html

If you go to the CeBIT website and search on "ebook", you'll get a list of new products that were on display. Refine the search by clicking on the "products" link in the Category left navigation panel.

http://www.cebit.de/homepage_e

What I found interesting is that many smaller devices are including ebook functionality. I guess those manufacturers don't want to be left out.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Lots of cool devices, but I'm not seeing the cross-licensing of DRM that I had hoped for. I don't want my amazon books to be chained to just the kindle (speaking just of dedicated e-ink readers, ignoring the PC and phone apps). Seems to me that now is the time for amazon to spread the Kindle DRM format to multiple hardware publishers if they want their store to be the dominant one. I bet Apple will not hesitate to let these other readers read ibooks, provided there is some way to buy them only from Apple. Amazon needs to take the same approach, especially since they will be making money on their books now. Let these other devices access the amazon store, or at least read the books if I transfer them via PC. Inspires confidence that I will be able to read my amazon e-books in the distant future, makes the Kindle brand name more than just a device, and helps the fringe e-readers get some validity in this increasingly crowded market.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

It is encouraging to see the variety now. It can only help the ebook industry to have so many devices capable of reading ebooks. 
The one I am leaning toward as a second reader is the PocketBook 360. (Which I didn't see listed.) It is small, which is what I want when I am out and about and the reviews are pretty good. I would have that in my purse and my K1 at home.
I think I will wait and see what shakes out this year and buy next year though.


----------

